# Firelands Fly Fishers & other clubs?



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd like to get involved in a club and I think Firelands Fly Fishers is the closest to me - even though it's an hour away. Anyone here on OGF a member of it?


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought about stopping by one of their meetings, maybe this Wednesday. Saw something about a membership meeting on their website the 13th of this month at French Creek Nature Center. I don't know what they are like, or how many members they have. Maybe I'll actually make it.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

oops---the regular meeting is held on the second wednesday of the month---(last week)---we had a speaker giving a talk on centerpin/float fishing for salmon/steelhead---december meeting will be a potluck holiday dinner meeting

you must become a member of the national FFF and pay a small dues to the local chapter

fly tying on thursdays has moved to the gander mountain at cobblestone by the lorain county community college on abbe rd and 254

there are casting clinics too and rodbuilding ---all free

there are trips planned all over---they have gone to pennsylvania trout fishing and steelheading on elk--another group is going to the bahamas---a few years ago i went to belize with a couple others

its a pretty good group with skill levels ranging from newbies to expert---pm me if you are interested and i can hook you up with the right people to get you going

or you can just pop in and try it out and see if you like it---everyone is welcome 


be safe
mike


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

Excellent info, thanks. Sounds like a pretty decent-sized group. I'll probably drop by the Fly Tying thing on Thursday, then.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

heres an excerpt from the last general email

Also the first Fly Tying Session to be held at Gander Mountain begins Thursday evening at 6 PM until 9 PM. Classes continue at Gander Mountain on Thursday through December 21.

the first get together at gander mtn meeting room was on nov 9th ---there was some question about bringing your stuff to thier store---i dont know what the answer was---i was going to try to make it myself and lend a hand


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I might try a regular meeting, it's a bit of a drive but I don't see myself 'growing' much with fly fishing without being around others that do it. Thanks for the info ledslinger.


----------

